# @paul33



## Resistance (17/2/22)

Gear v2

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/2/22)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 250505
> 
> Gear v2


Thanks dude, I’ll have a look.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/2/22)

There is a dedicated thread that was created by @Timwis if I’m not mistaken…. They messed this tank up!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> There is a dedicated thread that was created by @Timwis if I’m not mistaken…. They messed this tank up!


I had a look and I agree. Could’ve been cool but missed the mark completely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> There is a dedicated thread that was created by @Timwis if I’m not mistaken…. They messed this tank up!



HI. I was. Looking for one and couldn't find it. 
Maybe [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] can remove this one then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/2/22)

@Resistance 


Timwis said:


> The much awaited V2 of the Gear RTA!
> 
> View attachment 248605
> View attachment 248606
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> @Resistance


I think it was due to maintenance. I saw. Multiple double posts as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (18/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> @Resistance


It's no upgrade though, like the look but that's were it ends!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (18/2/22)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/gear-v2-rta.t75146/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

